# Obturator & Femoral Articular Sensory Branch Neurotomy



## celcano (Feb 12, 2015)

My physician billed 27035 X 2 for the above procedure.  Medicare has denied it and that is why it has come to me.  In researching this, I found that 27035 was not the appropriate code to use.  I found a CPT Assist article instructing us to bill 27299.  However, my physician found directions from Kimberly-Clark that you can use 64640 OR 27299.  We all know what a pain it is to use an unlisted procedure code.  However, as the AMA has told us to use 27299, that is what I am leaning toward.  Before I approach my physician, I was wondering how other practices are coding this procedure.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 16, 2015)

I was under the impression you could use CPT 64640 just from solely watching the video that Kimberly Clark has on their website and their description of the procedure.

You received a private response from the AMA stating you could use an unlisted code for this procedure?


----------

